# She dared!



## abckidsmom (Jun 11, 2010)

Went today for a lady with chest pain, onset while slaving over the hot stove at McD's.  When we got there, the first responder said that she'd been hypertensive, diaphoretic and was complaining of chest pain Very Loudly.  Even though "it felt like hot knives to breathe."

I took her seriously, got her in the truck and finished assessing her.  Put the BP cuff on her arm and she just went off, screaming that I was cutting her arm off with the thing, saying insensitive things about my parentage, etc.  Then she told me that I had one stick and one stick only to get the IV started or she'd complain on me.

I gave her my sternest talking to about "I'll treat you respectfully, I'd appreciate you treating me respectfully" and she calmed down.

When we got to the hospital, I gave report and got out of dodge.  The nurse was just starting to talk to her and the resident went in to see what was going on when all I heard from across the hall was "You get the HELL outta here, I'm not talking to ANYBODY BUT THE ATTENDING...you think I'm going to waste my breath talking to a resident?!"

And then we left her there, happily aware that the longest we ever have to deal with people is 1 hour, maybe 2 if it's snowing.  Woohoo.

Who wants to guess how eager the attending was to jump up and run right over there?


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 11, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Went today for a lady with chest pain, onset while slaving over the hot stove at McD's.  When we got there, the first responder said that she'd been hypertensive, diaphoretic and was complaining of chest pain Very Loudly.  Even though "it felt like hot knives to breathe."
> 
> I took her seriously, got her in the truck and finished assessing her.  Put the BP cuff on her arm and she just went off, screaming that I was cutting her arm off with the thing, saying insensitive things about my parentage, etc.  Then she told me that I had one stick and one stick only to get the IV started or she'd complain on me.
> 
> ...



LOL...is he there yet? She'd wait till the side o'beef she was grilling mooed again if it were possible.


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 24, 2010)

wow people are mean<_<


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 24, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> LOL...is he there yet? She'd wait till the side o'beef she was grilling mooed again if it were possible.



Note I said IF IT WERE POSSIBLE. Since it isn't, of she'd get the same respectful treatment as any other patient. Nice to think about. Not so nice to do...


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 25, 2010)

*Sux drip?*

Uh, no I guess. But tempting.


----------

